# just having a good week



## PeytonJr (May 19, 2010)

Basically this week has been awesome. It's the first week of tech week, and we are in really good shape; being so close to graduation is fantastic as well; I was hired again at a very large music and arts festival in my city to meet artists at the airport, and it's my birthday tomorrow.
To top it all off, I got an email today while sitting in class, "Good day and greetings from The Theatre School at DePaul University. ... I am happy to inform you that we have admitted you [into the lighting design concentration] from the wait-list."
I looked at it for a few seconds, thinking about what I just read, since being on the wait-list since march and not hearing anything, I kinda gave up hope. Then it sunk in. Im going to DePaul next year! (as opposed to Western WA U, which doesn't have a bad theatre program, but still...)
My director went there, a good friend is there in the sound design program, and our costumer is going there. Also my brother attends a college in PA. Next year will be epic.
now, scholarships... this late in the game, too.
/rave


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 19, 2010)

woo! congrats, those good weeks are much needed now and then to balance out the crap ones.


----------



## Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Congrats man! Always nice when tech goes well and hearing from DePaul is great! I was actually in the same boat as you are/were with DePaul. I was on the wait list this year and heard a few days ago I was accepted. Its a great feeling to be wanted haha =) I'm not sure if I'll be going there next year though. Congrats again my friend.


----------



## PeytonJr (May 22, 2010)

Wolf said:


> Congrats man! Always nice when tech goes well and hearing from DePaul is great! I was actually in the same boat as you are/were with DePaul. I was on the wait list this year and heard a few days ago I was accepted. Its a great feeling to be wanted haha =) I'm not sure if I'll be going there next year though. Congrats again my friend.



Yeah no kidding. which concentration were you accepted into?


----------



## emac (May 22, 2010)

YAYAY

that really exciting, CONGRATS 

im still in 10th grade but I am already looking forward to go to collage....


What show are you guys doing? I may come see it....

I am also in another high school in your district


----------



## Wolf (May 22, 2010)

PeytonJr said:


> Yeah no kidding. which concentration were you accepted into?



Lighting Design and Technology. What about you?


----------



## PeytonJr (May 22, 2010)

emac said:


> YAYAY
> What show are you guys doing? I may come see it....
> 
> I am also in another high school in your district



me, or wolf? 


Wolf said:


> Lighting Design and Technology. What about you?



lighting design also


----------



## PeytonJr (May 26, 2010)

Well, I've been waiting for something to balance out all these fortunate events. Today apparently was the chance. The light board froze; a leg got ripped about eight feet; and there was a runaway line-set which bent the batten, the arbor, and snapped one of its cables. There is also a ton of work to do on the show, which opens tomorrow by the way. And today was the first full run through we have had. But still the directors thought it necessary to stop several times. oh boy.


----------

